# Auf der Suche nach Kaufberatung um meinen alten PC günstig zu verbessern



## furunkel (16. August 2016)

*Auf der Suche nach Kaufberatung um meinen alten PC günstig zu verbessern*

Guten Morgen alle miteinander!
Ich bin auf der Suche nach neuen Komponenten für meinen PC, die mein  (H1z1-)Spielerlebnis ein bisschen verbessern. Ich bin mir im klaren darüber, dass ich eigentlich alles neu brauche, aber derzeit muss wohl eine Budget-Lösung reichen. 
Am liebsten würde ich mir einfach ne neue günstige Grafikkarte holen und den Prozessor ein wenig übertakten. 
Also bin wirklich am überlegen was es sich lohnt zu investieren, weil in den nächsten Jahren muss auf jeden Fall nen neuer Rechner her. 
Für alle Antworten vielen Dank im Voraus. 

Hier mein System: 
Mainboard: GA-870-UD3
Prozessor: AMD Phenom II x840
Arbeitsspeicher: 12GB (4x3GB) DDR3
Grafikkarte: Nvidia Geforce GTX 560TI
Netzteil: Raidmax Vampire RX-700GH

LG tobi


----------



## Alisis1990 (16. August 2016)

Also ne Grafikkarte ist ne gute idee. 

Also ich würde dir etwas in dem leistungssegment der r9 285 oder auch r9 380 empfehlen. Da bremst deine cpu aber auch schon aus. Je nachdem was du ausgeben willst kannst du auch ne r9 480 oder 470 nehmen. 

Wenn du dein System dann aufrüsten willst wirst du aber eh ne neue Karte haben wollen da diese dann in den nächsten Jahren auch wieder alt ist. Evtl reicht dir auch ne r7 370 aus. 

Als einzige lohnenswerte nvidia alternativen wieder je nach Preis kann ich eig nur ne gtx 960 empfehlen. 

Mit der r7 370 solltest du normalerweise (bei deiner cpu) schon glücklich werden. Da du ja eh den Rest auch aufrüsten willst und die sollte deutlich schneller als deine 560ti sein ^.^

Die Karte sollte für deutlich unter 200€ zu haben sein. Müsste Preise nochmal prüfen wenn ich zu Hause bin ^.^

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## furunkel (16. August 2016)

vielen, vielen dank für die schnelle antwort!
ich check das mal; mit der r9 285 hatte ich auch geliebäugelt. 

nochmals danke danke danke <3


Ehm dann aber die 4GB-Variante von der R7 370 oder?


----------



## Alisis1990 (16. August 2016)

furunkel schrieb:


> vielen, vielen dank für die schnelle antwort!
> ich check das mal; mit der r9 285 hatte ich auch geliebäugelt.
> 
> nochmals danke danke danke <3
> ...


Also ich daddel noch mit der r9 280 und die Macht noch echt gute Arbeit in Full HD

Hatten die r7 370 nicht alle 4gb oder versuche ich mich da und das war erst ab der r9 380 so? Aber wenn es 2 Versionen gibt dann aufjedenfall die mit 4gb gibts keine mit 4gb dann schau lieber nach der r9 380. 

Ps: weniger als 3gb (r9 280) würde ich auf keinen Fall empfehlen. Kannst dich aber mal über die rx 470 mit 4gb schlau lesen. Auch nicht teuer aber neuer und könnte noch Geld bringen wenn du den rest dann aufrüstet ^.^


----------



## furunkel (16. August 2016)

also die zum beispiel? Frage mich wieso die bei ebay teilweise teurer sind als Neu!?

https://www.cyberport.de/sapphire-r...-grafikkarte-2x-dvi-hdmi-dp-2E01-7F0_350.html


----------



## Alisis1990 (16. August 2016)

Ja die sieht gut aus .... wobei du für nur ein bisschen mehr Geld auch schon ne r9 380 bekommen kannst die im Bereich Full hd Gaming eig. Auch richtig gute Karte ist.

Check mal bitte deine Stromanschlüsse für die Grafikkarte am Netzteil ab. Ob du sowas überhaupt hast, dein NT sagt mir nämlich leider garnix ^.^

Und dann guck mal ob bei YouTube oder sonst wo im nett jemand deine cpu oder eine mit ähnlicher Leistung zusammen mit ner r9 380 betreibt. Könnte ein Blick wert sein  gerade wo die preise der r9 380 wirklich nicht weit von der r7 370 weg sind.

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## furunkel (16. August 2016)

hier mal das datenblatt von meinem NT:
*Allgemein:*



 Modellserie:VampireLeistung:700 WattKühlung:135mm LuefterSpezifikation:ATX 2.3Effizienz (bei 230V):90%80 Plus Zertifikat:80+ Gold+3,3V:24 Ampere+5V:20 Ampere+5Vsb:3 Ampere+12V1:30 Ampere+12V2:26 Ampere-12V:0.3 AmpereAnschlüsse:1x ATX 20/24pol, 1x ATX12V 4+4pol, 4x PCI Express 6+2pol, 1x 3.5 Zoll, 6x 5.25 Zoll, 8x SATAKabelmanagement:Modular



Also ich geh mal schwer davon aus, dass das funktioniert, kann ja den 6+2 pol nehmen oder?



http://www.redcoon.de/B664774-Sapph...e-Comparison&utm_campaign=cpo&isRfa=1#databox

die wäre es dann jetzt im moment


----------



## Alisis1990 (16. August 2016)

Also ich würde noch auf ne ne 2. Meinung warten, aber die R9 380 ist eine sehr solide Karte für FullHD Gaming. 

Hatte nochmal nach der rx 470 geschaut aber die ist auch wieder teurer und ob sich das lohnt ... vor allem bei deiner CPU ^.^

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Herbboy (16. August 2016)

Das Netzteil ist gut - zwar VIEL zu viel Watt, aber gut    und die 6+2 sind halt 8Pin-Stecker, bei denen man 1/4 abstecken kann, damit man sie auch als 6Pin nutzen kann. Das passt also.

Zur Grafikkarte: die CPU ist halt echt schwach für heutige Maßstäbe, aber eine R7 370 wäre schon ein Sprung: die ist ca 60-70% schneller als Deine GTX 560 Ti, sofern die CPU da nicht "bremst". Es kann aber durchaus Games geben, bei denen Deine CPU einfach nicht mehr als 40 FPS bringt, und vlt schafft da selbst die GTX 560 Ti schon ZB 35 FPS - in SO einem Fall hast du dann eben nur ein bisschen mehr FPS durch die neue Karte. 


Noch ein Tipp: eine Nvidia GTX 950 wäre um WEITERE ca 20% schneller UND hat einen geringeren Strombedarf (auch wenn es "nur" 10W weniger sind) als eine R7 370 - das wäre auch eine Option, da die nur um die 15-20€ mehr kostet https://www.cyberport.de/zotac-gefo...2x-dvi-hdmi-dp-grafikkarte-2E13-1DV_8231.html

Und eine R9 380 wiederum wäre sogar noch schneller als die GTX 950, so ca 15%, kostet aber halt auch weitere 20€ mehr. Und dann kommt noch die R9 380X, die ist weitere 15% schneller als die R9 380 und mittlerweile "schon" für 190€ zu haben, weil die RX 470 und 480 sich zwischen 200 und 300 Euro platzieren und deutlich besser sind. Eine R9 380X wäre demnach ca 2,5 Mal so schnell wie Deine GTX 560 Ti... ^^ 


PS: du hast ja 3 RAM-Riegel drin. Es KÖNNTE sogar sein, dass 2x4GB, also nur 8GB, in der Summe schneller sind als 3x 4GB, weil du bei 3 Riegeln auf Dualchannel verzichtest. Und mehr als 8GB brauchen Games heutzutage an sich immer noch nicht.


----------



## svd (16. August 2016)

Auf eBay gäbe es aber auch ein paar hübsche "R9 290"-Karten (mit Glück auch eine 290X) mit Aftermarket-Kühler (zB "Sapphire Tri-X"), die oft weit unter 200€ weggehen.
Wenn im Gehäuse genug Platz ist (also, 30cm würde ich schon einplanen), dich der höhere Leistungsbedarf (und evtl. Lautstärke) der älteren Generation nicht stört, 
bekämst du eine Karte, die, mit gezogener Handbremse, Kreise um die 380 dreht...


----------



## furunkel (17. August 2016)

danke leute!!! 
ich schau mal was ich mache und halte euch auf dem laufenden!

PS: ich hab 4 RAM-Riegel


----------



## Herbboy (17. August 2016)

furunkel schrieb:


> danke leute!!!
> ich schau mal was ich mache und halte euch auf dem laufenden!
> 
> PS: ich hab 4 RAM-Riegel


 dann hast du 2x4GB und 2x2GB, oder wie? 3GB-Riegel gibt es nicht.


----------



## furunkel (17. August 2016)

mhm.... entweder das oder 4 * 4 GB und 16GB insgesamt, bin mir grad nicht sicher 
auf jeden fall sind es vier


----------



## Alisis1990 (17. August 2016)

Ja so eine günstige r9 290 8st auch nett. Hat halt mehr Dampf als die R9 380. Und wenn die günstiger oder im selben Preisbereich liegt kannst du da auch gern zugreifen. 

Die Frage ist halt nur ob sich die mehrleistung tatsächlich lohnt deshalb würde da nicht unbedingt viel mehr ausgeben als für die R9 380 ^.^ 

Gesendet von meinem SM-N9005 mit Tapatalk


----------



## furunkel (29. März 2017)

Guten Morgen!
Habe mich ja nun schon länger nicht mehr zu Wort gemeldet, weil es doch so lange gedauert hat, was neues zu holen. 

Ich habe mich für eine Sapphire Radeon R9 390  entschieden. Lief die ersten 2 Tage super, aber jetzt hab ich auf einmal mega Grafikfehler beim H1Z1-spielen. DIe Menschen clippen einfach nur so durch die Welt, was es unspielbar macht. 
Ist das dieser bottleneck-effekt? Irgendeine Idee woran es liegen könnte und was ich dagegen tun könnte?

Naja im nächsten Schritt würde ich mir jetzt ne neue CPU holen wollen, zusammen mit nem neuen Mainboard und DDR4. Ist doch sinnvoll oder?
Dabei hatte ich folgende Komponenten ins Auge gefasst: 
Mainboard: ASUS TUF Z270 Mark2 
CPU: Intel i7 7700k
DDR4: noch nicht festgelegt, wahrscheinlich crucial

Freue mich auf eure Antworten. 

Liebe Grüße
Tobi


----------



## Herbboy (29. März 2017)

furunkel schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> Habe mich ja nun schon länger nicht mehr zu Wort gemeldet, weil es doch so lange gedauert hat, was neues zu holen.
> 
> Ich habe mich für eine Sapphire Radeon R9 390  entschieden. Lief die ersten 2 Tage super, aber jetzt hab ich auf einmal mega Grafikfehler beim H1Z1-spielen. DIe Menschen clippen einfach nur so durch die Welt, was es unspielbar macht.
> ...


 Speziell H1Z ist sehr dafür bekannt, dass es mies programmiert ist und selbst mit Top-Systemen hakeln kann. Aber ne neue CPU würde so oder so sehr viel bei Dir bringen. Ich würde aber noch 2-3 Wochen warten, weil da die neuen Ryzen 5-CPUs von AMD rauskommen. Die Ryzen 7 sind ja schon zu haben, sind aber etwas zu teuer für "Privatleute". Denn die haben 8 Kerne und 16 Threads, kosten daher ab ca 350€ - bei Intel kosten vergleichbare CPUs über 1000€, aber man hat von "mehr als 4 Kernen" nur dann einen Vorteil, wenn man die passende Software nutzt. Die neuen Ryzen 5 aber haben 4 oder 6 Kerne und jeweils doppelt so viele Threads, werden vermutlich schon unter 200 Euro anfangen beim Preisrahmen. Die Core i7-7700 und 7700k haben 4 Kerne, 8 Threads. Sollten die Ryzen 5 dann bei der Spieleleistung an die Intels rankommen, würde ich eher Ryzen nehmen, da du dann einiges sparst. Selbst wenn die Games dann doch 10-15% langsamer laufen: auf Ryzen hin müssen die Games noch optimiert werden, das kann sich also noch verbessern, und bei DEN Preisen wären auch 10-15% Leistungsrückstand immer noch ein guter Kauf.


----------



## furunkel (30. März 2017)

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!!!
2-3 Wochen wird es mindestens dauern, aber werde mich  dann nochmal mit dem Ryzen 5 auseinandersetzen 

Aber so weit wie ich bis jetzt gelesen hab, bleibt der Ryzen beim spielen hinter einem Intel?


*Edit*
Zum "bottleneck"-effekt (nen bisschen offtopic):
ich habe herausgefunden, dass ich ständig 100% datenträgerauslastung habe, was dann zu starken Grafikfehlern im Spiel führt. 
Festplatte hat auch das Merkmal "Vorsicht" nach crystaldiskinfo (ich glaube weil viele sektoren nicht wiederhergestellt werden können).

Liegt diese 100% Datenträgerauslastung nun nur an meiner Festplatte oder liegt es am Zusammenspiel mit der CPU?

*Edit2*
Habs mehr oder weniger rausgefunden. Meine Festplatte war einfach zu zugemüllt. Jetzt läufts!

LG

Tobi


----------



## Herbboy (3. April 2017)

Also, die neuen Ryzen-CPUs sind halt noch "zu neu", so dass viele Spiele die nicht richtig nutzen. Daher sind die in vielen Spielen langsamer als ein Intel, der vlt. sogar günstiger ist, aber der Intel ist dabei dann voll ausgelastet, der Ryzen nur zur Hälfte, weil er eben "falsch" angesprochen wird. Das kann sich also noch ändern, wenn Games&co besser optimiert werden


----------



## furunkel (11. April 2017)

Wieder vielen Dank für die Antwort. 

Werde wohl noch einige Zeit warten und gucken wie sich das so entwickelt, wenn einer neue Erkenntnisse zum Ryzen und Gaming hat, ich bin interessiert... !


----------



## Herbboy (11. April 2017)

Also, die Ryzen 5 sind seit heute wohl im Handel, Tests aber kommen erst


----------



## furunkel (12. April 2017)

I know!


----------

